# What is my used Left-handed Benelli SBE worth??



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I realize this is not the for sale area.
How might I find out what a fair market value is for my Left-handed Super Black Eagle??
I paid $1300 new for it.

Thank you in advance for any replies.
Sam


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

They had three Benelli SBEIs for sale at Cabelas. They ranged from $918-1089. All were camo. The only thing is that they were right handed. That's the best I can do for you. 
Just curious as to why you're selling your shotgun?


----------

